# Javulás / jobbulás



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

A _jobbulás _és a _javulás _szavak végső soron ugyanazt jelentik (valami "jobbá válik"), de általában mégsem felcseréhetőek. Viszont a környezetemben azt tapasztalom, hogy a _javulás _az eltejedtebb (valószínűleg a _jobbulás _rovására). 

A kérdésem az, hogy van-e ilyen trend Magyarországon is, illetve milyen kontextusban használjátok egyértelműen csak az egyiket vagy csak a másikat? 
Szerintetek van olyan helyzet/kontextus, amelyben a két szó felcserélhető?

Köszönöm előre is a válaszaitokat.


----------



## AndrasBP

Nálam is egyértelműen a _javulás _a "nyerő". Az egyetlen kontextus, amikor a _jobbulás _szót használom, az a "_Jobbulást kívánok!_" kifejezés ("_gyógyulás"_ értelemben), így számomra a két szó sosem felcserélhető. (vagy sosem cserélhető fel? na, ez már egy új téma lehetne)


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> ... Az egyetlen kontextus, amikor a _jobbulás _szót használom, az a "_Jobbulást kívánok!_" kifejezés ("_gyógyulás"_ értelemben), így számomra a két szó sosem felcserélhető ...


Egyetértek. De mégis ... számomra a "_Javulást kívánok!_"  ("_gyógyulás"_ értelemben) sem hangzik rosszúl. Ezt azzal magyarázom, hogy mifelénk így is használják/használták (sajnos, lassan már nincs kitől megkérdezni).

Persze értem a különbséget: _javulást _kivánni tkp. azt jelenti, hogy "javulj meg, légy jobb, viselkedj rendesen, stb". Viszont ha belegondolok, akkor a "_Javulást kívánok!_" nyugodtan jelentheti azt is, hogy "kívánom az egészséged javulását", tehát ebben a megvilágításban nem tűnik logikátlannak ... 





> ... a két szó sosem felcserélhető. (vagy sosem cserélhető fel? na, ez már egy új téma lehetne


 Szívesen fogadnám, ha nyitnál egy erre vonatkozó témát, t.i. nekem is vannak hasonló kétségeim...


----------

